# Heel lift after J-bars



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Would someone be able to help me figure out J-bar placement? Currently, I'm just guessing a position to stick them, and it feels great when I am just wearing the boot in the lodge. As soon as I go out to ride though, my heel starts lifting. Granted, it's not as much as before, but it's still pretty annoying whenever I'm on toe-side turns. Or are my boots just toast?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I couldn't find J bars in a search of their site, but Tognar calls these L pads & they're very similar in shape and it shows their placement. 

Tognar.com

You can check out some of the other boot fitting/volume reducing items sold here as well. Hopefully something will work for you.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Boot Fitting 101: J Bars The Silent Heel Holder - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a better fit putting my j-bars long side down. So I guess it looks more like a tobbagan than a J.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Without knowing the full extent of the issue it's either:
1. Boots too big
2. Liners packed out and you need to double up
3. Your boots are toast.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Without knowing the full extent of the issue it's either:
> 1. Boots too big
> 2. Liners packed out and you need to double up
> 3. Your boots are toast.


Yea, I'm leaning towards 2. I will try to redo the J-bars w/ your guide and see if it improves. Boots have had maybe 30 or so days on them, but I'm about to embark on a 6 week roadtrip in the Rockies so I'd really enjoy getting rid of the heel lift! The heel lift seems to be only really on my right foot (regular) so I'm really hoping it's just poor J-bar placement. Don't think it's 1 since they were so painful when I first started out and were quite good for the first 10-20 days. 

Honestly the boots are great for the park, just annoying when riding groomers.


----------

